# Playpen recommendations



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

So as some of you may know I'm picking up 4 girlies on Saturday, bringing my total to 9 :O

At the moment I currently let my 5 roam about the living room which includes the stairs and the landing, but I do have to watch them because my OH would go ballistic if any of his many wires got chewed.
Lola already chewed the Virgin Media cable...

It's hard enough keeping an eye on 5 rats and I was considering a playpen anyway, but with 9 it's a must.

I don't even mind them sticking to their half of the room- it's divided in half with the living room at one end and the rats and stairs at the other. To divide them is the sofa, but obviously it doesn't extend across the whole room so they can get to the side with all the wires.

Does anyone know of like a massive room divider I could get? Cheap and easy to store away?

Otherwise which playpens would you recommend? Big enough for 9 rats and ideally I'd like to be able to get in there with them but as long as they have out time together I guess I can play with them in smaller groups if there isn't one big enough.

O, final requirement- Annie's a bit of a houdini so if there's any way to escape this thing, she _will_ find it. I've seen her scale down things vertically, leap off things over 3 feet high and she's super slippery and fast. She'd make an excellent burglar 

Alterntively, I'd be happy blocking off the bottom of the stairs as there's absolutely nothing on the stairs or landing they can get at. Obviously they'll get through a baby gate easily- any thoughts?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think you can get wire protecting things that wrap round wires, would that be a better/easier thing for you than putting them in a playpen? If you ask on the rabbit section I think someone on there would be able to tell you what they are called and where to get them, lots of house rabbit owners use them.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I did consider that, but the wires run under the door strips so the protectors would make them too thick to fit under there. He has surround sound so the wires rund around the whole living room.

I'm leaning more towards blocking off the bottom of the stairs, but I only want something temporary. I thought about a sheet of coroplast, I just don't know how to keep it up temporarily without fixings on the wall since we rent. These ratties are always keeping us on our toes!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I did consider that, but the wires run under the door strips so the protectors would make them too thick to fit under there. He has surround sound so the wires rund around the whole living room.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards blocking off the bottom of the stairs, but I only want something temporary. I thought about a sheet of coroplast, I just don't know how to keep it up temporarily without fixings on the wall since we rent. These ratties are always keeping us on our toes!


Before I had the rat room I bought sheets of Correx and used them to block off corners of the room I didnt want them to reach. I just wedged them in place with furniture or used duct tape to secure them to the wall :laugh:

It worked though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Maltey said:


> I did consider that, but the wires run under the door strips so the protectors would make them too thick to fit under there. He has surround sound so the wires rund around the whole living room.
> 
> I'm leaning more towards blocking off the bottom of the stairs, but I only want something temporary. I thought about a sheet of coroplast, I just don't know how to keep it up temporarily without fixings on the wall since we rent. These ratties are always keeping us on our toes!


I have wires EVERYWHERE here due to surround sound and the OH's music stuff 
I found the best way to protect them is to pull the edges of the carpet up and then run them underneath :thumbup:


----------



## Marleyc (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to forums, so please bear with me! I am aware this thread is 3 months old but here goes anyway. Have a look at www.doggiedivider.co.uk, we have sold a few for rabbits also, so may be useful for rodents as they are solid, not mesh type like most room dividers.


----------

